# kooks lt install questions!!!!!!



## kwpontiacls (Mar 22, 2010)

im getting ready to put my kooks lts on my 04 m6 gto. ive heard of people installing headers without removing the steering rack and removing one the the engine mounts and jacking up the engine. is this possible? if so what have people done?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think I'd rather drop the rack over having to fart around with using an engine crane...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

We dropped the rack on mine. Easier then jacking up the eninge. Just make DAMN sure you don't turn the steering wheel while the rack is disconnected or you'll be out a clock screw, radio control wiring harness, and air bag bottle like I was. Cost me a couple hundred dollars to get fixed. Kept throwing an air bag alarm with loud ass chimes everytime I'd turn the car on and my steering wheel radio/cd controls didn't work anymore.


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

set the wheel straight and find some way to hold that bitch in place. A buddy of mine used ratchet straps around the wheel to the drive seat to hold it in place. 

Drop the rack also. It makes life easy.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

What you need is one of these, like what they use when doing alignments. That is, if you think you'll accidentally move the wheel somehow.


----------

